# Periods after pregnancy



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi there, sorry to bother you but I was hoping you could help.
I had my baby on the 14th February and had ppbleeding for 40 days! Although it stopped being heavy and was mainly light bleeding then spotting after 3 weeks. Anyway it's now been 6 weeks my pp bleeding stopped and I still haven't had a period. I knew it wasn't pregnancy as dh and I only did the deed once and it took years of fertility tx to have my baby but I did a couple of pregnancy tests anyway to make sure, it was negative.
Do you think I should see my gp about this? It's just that I've been feeling like I'm about to start with feeling very hormonal and moody with bloating etc for 2 weeks now but there's no sign of af starting at all. 
Is this normal?
With my first born I started my period roughly 4 weeks after pp bleeding so I thought it would be the same this time too.
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lambie. 

Are you breastfeeding or formula feeding? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

I was combination feeding due to a really low supply and ds had lost too much weight,but stopped over a month ago and have been formula feeding with ds nursing for comfort once or twice a day but my milk supply is almost non existent and has been for a while now x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would give it another 2 weeks then discuss with your GP. He may want to check your hormone levels. But I wouldn't be worried 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok Kaz, thanks


----------

